# Rating review?



## effie (Nov 22, 2014)

Can a driver request a rating review.? Last night I had a great ride, picked a guy up and had a 40 mile drive. When we pulled in to the destination, my Uber supplied phone shut itself off and would not come back on. I could not end the trip nor rate the passenger. I got the phone to reboot later in the evening and had to end the trip at that point. The passenger got billed for the return trip as well. I sent support an email last night explaining the issue but have not heard back yet. In the meantime, the account holder, who was not the actual passenger, nor did I ever meet, gave me a bad rating, probably from the bill he received. I am a new driver and my rating dropped from a 4.75 to a 4.0. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

effie said:


> Can a driver request a rating review.? Last night I had a great ride, picked a guy up and had a 40 mile drive. When we pulled in to the destination, my Uber supplied phone shut itself off and would not come back on. I could not end the trip nor rate the passenger. I got the phone to reboot later in the evening and had to end the trip at that point. The passenger got billed for the return trip as well. I sent support an email last night explaining the issue but have not heard back yet. In the meantime, the account holder, who was not the actual passenger, nor did I ever meet, gave me a bad rating, probably from the bill he received. I am a new driver and my rating dropped from a 4.75 to a 4.0. Is there any way to fix this?


Are you on an iPhone or Android? For Android I've found a simple solution to this...if you 'Force Quit' the App you can reboot and end the trip...since the ride stays engaged until you reboot the App, you are better off staying put and immediately trying to get the thing to restart than you are driving anywhere. Restarting you phone would do the same thing, this is how I handled this situation when I had Uber's iPhone.


----------



## effie (Nov 22, 2014)

Uber and I have been emailing all morning and getting nowhere as far as my rating goes. First response was canned regarding ending the trip on time, hard to do when your phone has shut down and will not come back on. Finally got it escalated to a uber supervisor, but have not heard from them yet. I am not going to drive until this gets resolved. Looking into lyft. I am very concerned about the way uber supports its "partners". 

I am using ubers iPhone. Started having issues with it rebooting on its own a couple of days ago, found out this morning it was an issue with the charging cord and seems to be ok now. Still have a 4.0 rating, it sucks!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

How did you get it escalated to a supervisor? I'm currently in a back-and-forth with a CSR and he keeps giving me canned responses, but they're slow and spread out.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

effie said:


> Uber and I have been emailing all morning and getting nowhere as far as my rating goes. First response was canned regarding ending the trip on time, hard to do when your phone has shut down and will not come back on. Finally got it escalated to a uber supervisor, but have not heard from them yet. I am not going to drive until this gets resolved. Looking into lyft. I am very concerned about the way uber supports its "partners".
> 
> I am using ubers iPhone. Started having issues with it rebooting on its own a couple of days ago, found out this morning it was an issue with the charging cord and seems to be ok now. Still have a 4.0 rating, it sucks!


Effie, if you're a new driver I wouldn't worry about it...you'll be back up to 4.75 if no time. Just use it as a learning experience, figure out the quirks of your phone. Sitting just down the street at the per/minute rate while you reboot the phone rather than drive is a lot less of an awkward situation for the pax as well...it helps to explain to them that you will do a fare review and apologize for the circumstance, let them know that they may contact support if they do not see an adjustment in the next 48 hours.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

effie said:


> Is there any way to fix this?


Uber sent out this text msg and instituted a Rating Review Request for the very first time on Halloween. 
http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have not seen Uber change a driver rating yet.

Having a 4.0 is heartbreaking, I get it.

The only time tested cure is to go out and earn 20, 5's to bury each 1.

Uber on


----------



## effie (Nov 22, 2014)

I just asked to escalate and they said it was done. I still haven't heard from anyone yet.
Thanks for posting the review form.

I appreciate the advice, but the phone actually malfunctioned and shut down. New charging cord seems to have fixed it, but u couldn't reboot until I got home.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a phone issue nightly. It's normal.

Hold power button, swipe red bar, wait, press power button and see if you are back online.

Some technology company you get for 40bil eh?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@thehappytypist can you please comment on the Rating Review Requests, thanx!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah you can't reboot those things very quickly if the battery is dead!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @thehappytypist can you please comment on the Rating Review Requests, thanx!


I can't say a whole lot. Those go straight to management. There is a lot in driver support that we don't/can't handle at our level. Referrals, incentives/guarantees, uploading documents, adding vehicles, activating accounts, vehicle financing, citations drivers get just for driving Uber, missing trips, missing/late pay, the list goes on for quite a while.


----------



## effie (Nov 22, 2014)

Got my answer from Uber. They won't change the rating, their advise was to " give more rides and bring the rating up". Time to send the phone back, enough is enough.


----------

